# tahini vs tahina



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

is there a difference or are they different names for the same thing?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think it's the same thing.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I think it's the same thing.

thank you


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Tahini is the sesame seed paste and Tahina is the spread made mostly from it. (Tahini, water, lemon juice, garlic, salt.). It is also spelled with an "e" like Tehini.

HTH!


----------

